# Help me chose



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all I need help choosing between http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_136&products_id=849 and http://www.chasehometheater.com/ind...tegory_id=29&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=130. I probably 50/50 music/HT room is 29x19x9 basement output is not the most important SQ is but still would like to fill the space.


Thanks in advance; Menace


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

how did you arrive at those 2?


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

tundraSQ said:


> how did you arrive at those 2?


Budget and word of mouth on some of the other forums. Will consider others. Have about $1300 or so.


Thanx: Menace


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello, Menace.

Full disclosure, I am a volunteer moderator for Chase Home Theater, and I also had a hand in the concept of the 18.T Duo.

Of those two, I have only heard the CraigSub, but it is easily the best I have heard in my home. Best thing about those is that you can upgrade to another passive box/sub later on and add it to the existing amp, saving money.

Word in the street is that the eD edges out the CHT in output by a hair, the CHT is more musical than the eD. 

Both are great subs, you certainly cannot go wrong with either.


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

tesseract said:


> Of those two, I have only heard the CraigSub, but it is easily the best I have heard in my home. Best thing about those is that you can upgrade to another passive box/sub later on and add it to the existing amp, saving money.
> 
> Word in the street is that the eD edges out the CHT in output by a hair, the CHT is more musical than the eD.
> 
> Both are great subs, you certainly cannot go wrong with either.


Thanks for the opinion, never thought this would be so hard to make a choice. I have heard that two subs are better then one. I could probably buy the CS-18.T or wait a little longer and get the SS-18.T.... BUT I WANT IT NOW!!!:hissyfit::hissyfit::dontknow:


Menace


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL. Two subs are better than one, for sure.

I have one sub sitting in the corner where my old single used to sit, and the second sub in a great spot for room smoothing. Sometimes just for fun, I even did it today, I'll unplug the smoothing sub and listen for a while. While the single kicks pretty good on it's own, it is amazing what the other adds when I plug it back in. Not just more volume, but clarity also.


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

tesseract said:


> LOL. Two subs are better than one, for sure.
> 
> I have one sub sitting in the corner where my old single used to sit, and the second sub in a great spot for room smoothing. Sometimes just for fun, I even did it today, I'll unplug the smoothing sub and listen for a while. While the single kicks pretty good on it's own, it is amazing what the other adds when I plug it back in. Not just more volume, but clarity also.


Do you regret not waiting for SS model I seem to be stuck on the $150 difference. I could use that towards some kind of BMS. At least that was what I was thinking. The receiver I have is the Onkyo tx-nr3007 and I've read that it doesn't do that good a job with BM so I thought I need some help get the bass right.


Menace


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The SS finish is superior. But no regrets, I don't have a problem with the finish on my Series 2. If I choose to, I can order the SS cabinets later, for the difference in price. $100/each shipped, which is the cost difference anyway, so no money is lost.

Anyone who orders the CS Series 2 has this option to upgrade to the SS cabinets at a later date.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tesseract said:


> Hello, Menace.
> 
> Full disclosure, I am a volunteer moderator for Chase Home Theater, and I also had a hand in the concept of the 18.T Duo.
> 
> ...


I am curious as to what driver they are using in the craigsub?


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

tesseract said:


> The SS finish is superior. But no regrets, I don't have a problem with the finish on my Series 2. If I choose to, I can order the SS cabinets later, for the difference in price. $100/each shipped, which is the cost difference anyway, so no money is lost.
> 
> Anyone who orders the CS Series 2 has this option to upgrade to the SS cabinets at a later date.


I noticed from you pics that you have them set up as front firing did you add feet to the bottom and if so what did you use.

Thanx: Menace


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

tundraSQ said:


> I am curious as to what driver they are using in the craigsub?


TundraSQ - they use custom manufactured drivers from Eminence.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

menace2society said:


> I noticed from you pics that you have them set up as front firing did you add feet to the bottom and if so what did you use.
> 
> Thanx: Menace



Menace - I have them sitting on 16x16x1 inch rubber deck tiles for isolation. The tiles are made of recycled tires and used outdoors on wooden decking to dampen footfalls.

I got them for $5 each at a hardware store and it GREATLY reduced transmission of energy from the floor to the walls. Probably the best tweak I have ever discovered.


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanx all, you have made this choice a whole lot easier and that's greatly appreciated


Regards: Menace


----------

